# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  ذكرياتي في عيد الحب (بوست من ارشيفي )

## الشمشار

* سلام مربع وكل عيد حب وانتو حبايبي وانا بحبكم اكتر 
طبعا اخوكم اتشوكش 88 مره وهسي راسي ذاتو مافيهو محل لي شاكوش جديد عشان كده ياابو لين  الايام دي قاعد فاضي وعشان ماتشيلي حسي يا البرنسيسه  
انا قلت احكي ليكم عن اول عيد حب اعرفو والغريبه انو الزمن داك ماكان عندي حبيبه ولا زريبه 
نون بت جيران ناس صاحبي يوم عيد الحب الاول داك لاقيتها ليك لابسه احمر وتانيه شعرتها لي ورا زي جك الكركدي 
قمت بي شلاقه سالتها الليله زار منو 
بعد ان عاينت لي من فوق لي تحت قالت لي انت متخلف مابتعرف عيد الحب 
قلت ليها ابدا يطرشني كما تقول والدتك ماسمعت بي عيد الحب ده اها صاحبتنا بقت تشرح وانا اسرح 
طوالي قررت انو اعمل لي حبيبه قبل عيد الحب الجاي خصوصا انو الموضوع فيهو هدايا وكده

عارف القصه عجبتكم وفتحتو خشومكم لكن اختي فتحت خشمها بالكوراك هسي وقالت الغداء اتغدي واجي عليكم اها اتفضلو معاي غداء مادايرين ما دايرين
نواصل 
 
*

----------


## الشمشار

* اها طوالي كده عملت لي حبيبه جنب بيتنا لا تكلفني مواصلات لا يكون بيتهم بعيد كداري يعني من نظره تعويقيه وبما انو اخوكم معوق وكده الحبيبه الاولي دي قربت تجيب لي السكري والضغط اه قصه كانت غريبه جدا جدا اها 
الزوله الكنت بحبها كان عندها عمي ليلي ويادوب الايام ديك عرفت معني مقوله الاعمي قايدو المكسر ههههههههههههه 
اها بما انو هي عندها عمي ليلي وانا ما بقدر الاقيها بالنهار يقوم واحد من اخوانها يلاقيني والباقي انتو عارفنو طوالي اتسببت ليها وقلت ليها معدتك حمضيه ولا قلويه 
اها غايتو مرقت منها قبل عيد الحب يجي وما ضقت طعم هدايها كيف
*

----------


## الشمشار

*يلا ياحلوين بما انو انا فارقت زولتنا بتاعه العمي الليلي وقفلت برنامج الصلات الطيبه ده 
طوالي قامت الصدفه رمتني في واحده حنكوشه 
من عينه البستحمو كل يوم ديك ههههههههههههه
اها اخوكم لم يستطع مقاومه الحب بردلب وقعت وبيني وبينكم عيد الحب كان قرب وكده اها اتفقنا انا وهي انو نتلاقي في حديقه (......) ما بوريكم ليها عشان ماتشركو لي فيها 
المهم لبست من سبعه صباحا والمواعيد كانت الساعه 12 ظهرا 
ومشيت علي الحديقه شايل معاي قزازه ريحه تركيب بي 3 الف الزمن داك ياجماعه انا طالب عشان ماتشيلو حسي 
زولتنا جات من هناك وشايله ورده حمراء 
وقالت لي هابي فالنتاين دي 
شاكلتها قلت ليها فلنتاين ده منو كمان جابت ليها جكيس خواجات طوالي قامت فهمتني انو فلنتاين ده عيد الحب المهم اديته هديتها ومنتظر هديتي والكلام سرقنا قمنا اتشاكلنا ولرجعت لي هديتي وطوالي مرقت النصيحه الموضوع ده حرقني شديد خصوصا انها كانت شايله ليها بكت هدايا كبييييييييييييييير انا ما دني طوالي صالحتها ما الشمار كتلني داير اعرف هديتي شنو واتلاقينا تاني يوم وجات شايله الهديه وادتني ليها طوالي اختصرت الطريق وسالتها جايبه لي شنو ؟؟؟؟
هي ما عبيطه ابت توريني ما صدقت انها قالت ماشيه طوالي مشيت وصلتها وجري علي البيت وفتحت الهديه
 نواصل  بعد الفاصل
*

----------


## الشمشار

* عدنا 
اها فتحت الهديه لقيت اول حاجه كرت مكتوب في بالانجليزي يعني معني الكلام كده انت حبيبي الاول والاخير وحاجات زي دي 
ومعاهو قزازه ريحه جامبو كبيييييييييييره ومصحف وبنطلون وحاتكم قربت اجن دي اكبر هديه وطمع ساكت كده قلت اواصل مع البنيه لكن جاء زول مغترب وطاخ طرااااخ صاحبتنا قالت لي قوووود باي 
وكان ردي 
بت العز حياه العز good good luck 
goodgood bay 
ولعقت جراحي وانتقلت الي المحطه القادمه الحا اوريكم ليها بعد اشرب لي مويه واقشقش دميعاتي 
انتظروني لا تنسوني انا الشمشاااااار
*

----------


## الشمشار

* وجينا للحلقه الاخيره 
في بالي بيت شعر في قصيده حلمنتيشيه انطبق هذا البيت علي 
بيت الشعر بقول 
اي واحده اجكسه 
يجي ود لذينه يعرسها 
وقلت اقوم اشوف بنات الجامعات ومنعا للقيل والقال وانو اسراء وعبودي (عبد الرحيم محمد ) ما ينقشو الحاصل لانهم كانو بيقرو معاي في اكاديميه السودان لعلوم الاتصال في الطائف ( ديل اعز اصحابي )
مشيت حبيت من جامعه النيلين حب استمر 6 سنوات وبيني وبينكم كانت معاي ميه الميه لكن هسي باي باي 
واخوكم يشيل ويلم في الهدايا شئ ريحه وشئ هدوم وشئ كروت وشئ زهور لمن خلاص اتفارقنا انا وهي لقيت نفسي داير لي دولاب للهدايا غير دولاب الملابس نسيت اقول ليكم انو الهدايا دي ماحقه عيد الحب بس واحتفالاتنا كانت كالاتي 
راس السنه الميلاديه (بنتبادل الهدايا )


عيد الحب 

عيدميلادي 

عيدميلاده هي
عيد حبنا 

عيد رمضان 
عيد الاضحيه 

يعني سبعه هدايا في السنه تضربها في سته سنه بتطلع بي كم يامريخابي كسلاوي   
قووول  انت بقي 

يلا انا كده تميت ليكم الشمارات انتو ما تبخلو بالردود وانا منتظر
*

----------


## الشمشار

* عدنا 
اخر حاجه كان حكيتها زولتنا الجنها هدايا ديك ههههههههههههه قدت جيبي بالهدايا 
المهم الايام ديك كنت بقرا في الاكاديميه وقمت عملت لي حبيبه الرومانسيه في جهه وهي في جهه 
يعني من النوع الممكن يضارب داك فهمتو علي 
يوم عيد الحب مرقنا ومشينا الحديقه 
اول ما نحن خشينا اتشاكلت مع بتاع البوابه 
هي
ليه تشيل حق اتنين الشمشار ده ما معوق المعوقين بدخلو مجان 
بتاع الباب 
معليش لكن هو مد لي حق اتنين 
هي مد ليك حق اتنين رجع لي الباقي ماتقول لي ما عندك فكه والحركات الميته بتاعتكم دي 
بتاع الباب 
انا اسف 
هي 
اصرفه وين انا اسف دي 
تدخلت في الحوار وقلت ليها ماشي ياستي ارحكي نخش وخشينا 
قلت اجيب بارد مشيت وجبت البارد قالت لي القزازه بي كم 
قلت ليها بي الف ج 
قالت لي ليه وانتفضت وذهبت نحو بتاع البارد 
هي 
هوووووووي انت مستهبل ولا شنو ؟ ليه تبيع القزازه بي الف 
فغر بتاع البارد فمه وهي تواصل في النقه ويالله وياامين نجدت بتاع البارد من لسانها ونحن بنتونس كده تلفوني دق انا ما شليق ضربت لي زميلتنا قمت رديت هلا بي ست البنات (اسمها كده  )
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
 يتبع 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*دنا طوالي 
دي منو دي ؟نطقت السؤال ومن ثم بدئت الثوره التي كاد موبايلي ان يذهب ضحيتها بعد ان اختطفته من يدي وكالت لصديقتي الشتائم ازواجا وافرادا ههههههههههه المهم اتشاكلت معاها ومرقتني عصاياتي وعلي البيت عدل يعني لاهدايا ولايحزنون 
بعد داك بي شهرين عملت لي حبيبه تانيه ههههههههه عارف تعليقكم (ده قلب ولافندق ) المهم دي كانت مسكينه الغنمايه تاكلها هي ذاته خلي تاكل عشاها وكانت بتثق فيني جدا النوع الكان لقتني مع العروس في الكوشه تقول ليك يمكن بمثلو ساي هههههههه هديه ورضيه مره مرقنا وانا داير اغيظه واخليها تغير بي اي طريقه اتفقت مع بت اختي تضرب لي وسجلت رقم بت اختي بي ست الكل وعملت نفسي ماشي اجيب سجاير وخليت التلفون مع زولتي ومشيت من الاتصالات وضربت لي بت اختي وقلت ليها يلا التلفون مع زولتك دقي هههههههههههه 
وطوالي اتصلت 
البقيه بعد شويه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

* ههههههههههه زولتنا ردت 
بت اخوي قالت ليها انتي منو ؟
هي قالت ليها انا فلانه (هههههه ماقلت ليكم عويره )
بت اخوي قالت ليها كيف تردي علي تلفون ماحقك بعدين ده تلفون خطيبي 
تعرفو عملت شنو؟ قالت ليها اوكي انا غلطانه وبعتذر لامن يجي بخلي يضرب ليك ههههههههههههه
انتهت المكالمه وانا جيت طبعا اخوكم حريف متابع من بعيد وطوالي قعدت قالت لي ما كلمتك 
وجهزت شعوري قلت خلاص حتحكي لي المكالمه فتحت كم موضوع كده ماحكت المكالمه نهائي 
واليوم خلص عادي لكن انا جواي قلت استخدم الجوكر البنهي بيهو كل علاقه واساله 
معدتك حمضيه ولاقلويه 
هوووووووي افطر واجي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*عدنا بعد الفطور 
اخر حاجه قلت ليكم قلت احل المشكله بي استخدام الجوكر واستخدمتو ههههههه وقعد الفندق فاضي بدون زوار لحدي ماجات هنايه ههههههههههه عارفكم الشمار حيكتلكم هنايه نسخه طبق الاصل من علويه الحشريه نقناقه وزهجانه طوالي وعندها هاجس اسمو خيانه يعني ماعندها ثقه في الرجال نهائي وكمان جنها قوالات دخلتني في كم مشكله كده هههههههههه غايتو جنس محن عليها دي ما استمريت معاها كتير ثلاثه شهور بس واديته الكرت الاحمر وقعدت مده كده فاضي لحدي ماجات راس السنه قلت احصل اعمل لي حبيبه عيد الحب قرب هههههههه 
لحظه ساعود
*

----------


## الشمشار

* وفعلا عملت حبيبه دي مشكلتها اخوانه 9 اولاد وكلهم ماشاء الله الواحد فيهم اوضتين وبرنده كان اداني بونيه ساي بتوفي المهم كنت بلاقيها بالليل ههههههههههه ما قالو الليل ستار وانا عملت بي المبدا ده وبقينا طوالي نتلاقي وفي يوم اسود زي حظي الاسود ده كنا سوا واخوانه طالعين من النادي قامو لاقونا طبعا اخوكم مشي قدامه وكأنو ما ماشين مع بعض والمهم الموضوع مر بسلام لكن من ديك وعيييييك قفلت باب زي ده وقلت حقي برقبتي 
تخريمه :-
الكتبتو في البوستين كان من وحي الخيال بس عشان افرفش الناس شويه في احلي يوم عيد الحب 
كل سنه وانتو حبايبي وكل سنه وانتم تشغلون البطين والاذين والصمام ذاتو 
:wrd:ازهاري وحبي الشمشار 

*

----------


## midris3

*:1 (23):











:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv









:1 (22):

يا قلي لا تحزن 
دحبن انت لسا ما تميت وانا اعيط
لاشفنا هدية لا فنتلين



دا انا طلعت مسكيييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

    [COLOR=Red][SIZE=6]
الكتبتو في البوستين كان من وحي الخيال بس عشان افرفش الناس شويهhttp://komey.net/vb/images/smilies/smiles/heart.gif[/IMG]



دا حنكك :bngo16:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*شكرا يا الزين الطيب صالح ههههه
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*ههههههههههههههههه قديمة
*

----------


## reddish

*happy valentine عزيزي الشمشار 
اتذكر شواكشيك وعزي نفسك بهذه الابيات (ابراهيم ناجي) علي لسان ام كلثوم
يـا فُؤَادِي رَحِمَ اللّهُ الهَوَى ............... كَانَ صَرْحاً مِنْ خَيَالٍ فَهَوَى

اِسْقِني واشْرَبْ عَلَى أَطْلاَلِهِ.............. وارْوِ عَنِّي طَالَمَا الدَّمْعُ رَوَى
كَيْفَ ذَاكَ الحُبُّ أَمْسَى خَبَراً.............. وَحَدِيْثاً مِنْ أَحَادِيْثِ الجَوَى

وَبِسَــاطاً مِنْ نَدَامَى حُلُمٍ ................. هم تَوَارَوا أَبَداً وَهُوَ انْطَوَى
*

----------


## Deimos

*والله حالتك صعبة يا الشمشمار ( قلبي معك )

كورنر :
بكرة حتحتفل بالشاكوش الكم ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## waleed salih

*وين يا شمشرة اخبارك شنو مشتاقين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
معقولة تقول بعد داك كلو من وحي الخيال .. معقولة بس
                        	*

----------

